# Curado DISCONTINUED!?!?



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

Read this on another forum by a reputable dealer. Any truth Bantam?

I think when the Rebates began someone wondered whether or not they were going to be discontinued.

Kyle

Post:

One of my wholesalers had a heck of a deal on Curado 7.0:1 200's...I put an order for 25 in and got a few and was back ordered on probably 20. Got a phone call Friday that I wasn't going to recieve the rest of the order because Shimano is discontinuing the entire 3 reel line. 

That would explain the big rebates they have been running. 

I don't know if anyone will even find this useful, I am just amazed that they are killing the Curado and Citica off so shortly after releasing it. Perhaps they can gear up and bring the old green Curado back; twice the reel and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Could the fact that the new curados and citicas are made in Malaysia have something to do with it?


----------



## rick1949 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Curado*

My new Curado 300DSV is stamped "Japan."


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

I have 2 100DSV's and love them. I hope they don't due away with them. If so, I will upgrade to the Core.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I love the curado, I have chronarch also but I really can't tell the difference.


----------



## kennerhaulic (Feb 14, 2008)

i got a curado 200 dpv and its really good and hope they dont discontinue cause i may have to buy another lol "ouch the checkbook takes another slam"


----------



## bbsaltbass (Jan 22, 2008)

i have 2 100 d's 1 300 d hope they stop making them. maybe they are making a better one if possible


----------



## bbsaltbass (Jan 22, 2008)

this thread made me wonder so i called shimano , they said there still making them ,the curados are just backorderd ,maybe bantam can shed some light?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are currently on back order.


----------



## bbsaltbass (Jan 22, 2008)

you still the man bantam.thanks


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

5Redman8 said:


> Perhaps they can gear up and bring the old green Curado back; twice the reel and a lot cheaper.


Shimano is in business to make $$$$$$$$ If they bring back the old green Curado I'm sure it will come with a HEFTY price!!!!


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

*Bantam???*

Bantam....so are you saying there are no plans to discontinue them?

Kyle


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not at this time


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

THEY ARe worth their weight in gold everyone wants them!! hehehe


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Bantam, give the public the truth! There are no more Curados in the warehouse, and there will not be. Shimano did create the rebate program to get rid of their Curado stock. The Curados are being phased out, and they are going to introdcue a new reel at the ICAST show in July. Maybe they will get smart and actually bring back the old style green curado. So much for there excuse that I heard from so many of the reps that there molds were old and worn out and thats why they discontiued the old green curado. Now they have all the new curado molds that they used for how long? A year and a half, give or take.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Any new products will be released at the ICAST show in July. I will not discuss future products ever on this board. 


The story you heard about the Curado B model is true. The tooling simply was too worn out to continue production without major modifications. The current model has been out since 2005. We did not create the rebate to blow out our inventory. We did this for show season like so many other manufacturers do. That is why it ends in April.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> Any new products will be released at the ICAST show in July. I will not discuss future products ever on this board. QUOTE]
> 
> So are the same Curado D-series reels going to be available next year??? Please dont misinform the general public!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe, maybe not. I am not misinforming anyone and like I said I will not and cannot discuss future product. You seem to be so up on the industry, you should know better than to ask me to discuss future products. 


Why don't you be honest and tell us who you work for?


----------



## bbsaltbass (Jan 22, 2008)

if shimano quits making the CURADO D'S they will replace it with something we will love &buy its in our blood .ive been using shimanos a long time and will continue to do so
i have to respect the fact thy wont tell about future products .and i look foward to buying &using them


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Ok it took me 8 years to give in, and have always fished with good old round ABu's and yesterday I finally bought my very first 100D with the rebate and now I hear its to be obsoleted. I am just never in vogue.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bbsaltbass said:


> if shimano quits making the CURADO D'S they will replace it with something we will love &buy its in our blood .ive been using shimanos a long time and will continue to do so


Well said! We all know Shimano knows that reel fits an incredible nitch, if for some reason it must go by by, there will be something (probably even better) waiting to take its place, and yes, we will buy it.


----------

